# TeraFire, LLC -- New IPv6 Policy Announcement



## terafire (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

We'd like to announce a change in our IPv6 policy.

As of right now all current customers can request a /64 allotment of IPv6. You can currently open up a ticket and request the amount with your service. This is, infact, a real /64 allotment. Each /64 will have it's own gateway, and the entire block to themselves.

These will be provisioned, as they are routed.

Thanks for listening.

Regards, TeraFire, LLC


----------



## MannDude (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice! I don't think I have any VPSes _without_ IPv6. It's not even a feature I really look for, but I always get it.

How is this IPv6 setup different from before?


----------



## terafire (Oct 20, 2013)

As opposed to getting a certain amount of individual IPs assigned. A customer gets his own /64 on request.


----------



## DragonDF (Oct 22, 2013)

To say you the truth, I could not understand it very well.

Your client get a VPS with you and in the past he got a "certain amount of IPs" (how many?) and now he will receive 64.

Can you give a simple example terafire?

Tks!


----------



## WSWD (Oct 23, 2013)

DragonDF said:


> To say you the truth, I could not understand it very well.
> 
> Your client get a VPS with you and in the past he got a "certain amount of IPs" (how many?) and now he will receive 64.
> 
> ...


A /64 subnet, not 64 IP addresses.  It's 18,446,744,073,709,551,616 IPv6 addresses


----------

